# DOUBLE-ACTING oscillating engin



## mirek111 (Nov 30, 2019)

Production started


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 5, 2019)

Main frame completed


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 7, 2019)

Main bearing block


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 8, 2019)

Working cylinder


----------



## vederstein (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm always impressed by the people that can take a piece of roundstock and come up with something not round (e.g. the cylinder with the porting face).


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 11, 2019)

Crankshaft production


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 14, 2019)

Continuation


----------



## Paul Anderson (Dec 14, 2019)

hello Mirek,
are the plans you're using for this available somewhere, or are they your own design?  

Looks like an interesting build - I'd like to try it.


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 15, 2019)

The plans are from here  
https://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Muncaster_double_oscillator.html
The first run, not the flywheel
https://youtu.be/AkLXByCfY30


----------



## peter2uat (Dec 16, 2019)

these pdf gives a clearer view - the above site in not very readable


----------



## Paul Anderson (Dec 17, 2019)

mirek111 said:


> The plans are from here
> https://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Muncaster_double_oscillator.html
> The first run, not the flywheel
> https://youtu.be/AkLXByCfY30


Thanks for a speedy reply


----------



## Paul Anderson (Dec 17, 2019)

peter2uat said:


> these pdf gives a clearer view - the above site in not very readable


Thanks, will be helpful


----------



## Joseph Comunale (Dec 17, 2019)

mirek111 said:


> The plans are from here
> https://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Muncaster_double_oscillator.html
> The first run, not the flywheel
> https://youtu.be/AkLXByCfY30


Nice Work!  Runs great even without a flywheel!


----------



## TERRY CARRINGTON (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi Mirek, i am very interested in your  cylinder making methods, could you please tell me the diameter of the brass bar you started with.
Regards Terry.


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi, Terry, the material was 55mm in diameter


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 19, 2019)

I already have a flywheel
https://youtu.be/gtQCNNu5fuI


----------



## TERRY CARRINGTON (Dec 20, 2019)

mirek111 said:


> Hi, Terry, the material was 55mm in diameter


Thank you Mirek i am not an experienced engineer like you and do not have the equipment you have, but i have a ML7 Myford lathe and Chester Mill and i am considering having a go as i think the engine is superb.
Regards Terry.


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 28, 2019)

Some add-on


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 29, 2019)

If you are able to solder then you can build up the cylinder quite easily, infact could probably just stick it together with JBWeld which saves a lot of material and milling time, similar sort of thing below


----------



## peter2uat (Dec 29, 2019)

mirek111 said:


> Some add-on


This looks fantastic,Mirek! What size is this cute little hacksaw?


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 29, 2019)

peter2uat said:


> This looks fantastic,Mirek! What size is this cute little hacksaw?


Length of the saw is 100 mm


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jasonb said:


> If you are able to solder then you can build up the cylinder quite easily, infact could probably just stick it together with JBWeld which saves a lot of material and milling time, similar sort of thing below


I also use this method


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 6, 2020)

transmission production


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 7, 2020)

Transmission mounted


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jan 7, 2020)

That looks GREAT!
 Looking forward to seeing it running!

 John


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 9, 2020)

johnmcc69 said:


> That looks GREAT!
> Looking forward to seeing it running!
> 
> John


That will take a long time


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 11, 2020)

Continuing


----------



## almega (Jan 12, 2020)

Very nice looking build and very high quality work. 
I noticed that you substituted ball bearings for the bronze bearings shown in the drawings; what were the sizes of the bearings you chose? Just for my curiosity, over what period of time did it take you to complete the engine?


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 12, 2020)

almega said:


> Very nice looking build and very high quality work.
> I noticed that you substituted ball bearings for the bronze bearings shown in the drawings; what were the sizes of the bearings you chose? Just for my curiosity, over what period of time did it take you to complete the engine?


The work took about 20 days.
Bearings are purchased on Ebay.
Type 626 ZZ
https://www.ebay.com/itm/10Pcs-623z...hash=item1ef6cc4954:m:mUMQjKCn9v4_r_vzykLNwsg


----------



## almega (Jan 12, 2020)

Amazing! How many hours per day are you able to work on your hobby?
626ZZ bearings are double shielded, but in your photo of the bearing there is no shield. Did you remove the shields and if so, for what reason?


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 13, 2020)

I can work according to my mood.
Sometimes 2 hours, sometimes 5 hours
I am sorry (Alzheimer)
I used EL 6 6x19x6 bearing


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 13, 2020)

Continuing


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jan 13, 2020)

Very nice!

 John


----------



## almega (Jan 14, 2020)

Are you doing all of this work on manual equipment or do you have CNC capabilities at your disposal?
I have checked and cannot find those bearings. Do you have a link for a source? Are they self aligning bearings?


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 14, 2020)

almega said:


> Are you doing all of this work on manual equipment or do you have CNC capabilities at your disposal?
> I have checked and cannot find those bearings. Do you have a link for a source? Are they self aligning bearings?


I make everything on classic machines
The bearing EL6 has the same dimensions as the 626Z - 6x19x6 mm.
EL6 is the original SKF marking
https://www.bearing-web.com/en/bearing-EL6-SKF-50906.html
I have used my spare parts.


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 15, 2020)

Continuing


----------



## nanotejarat (Aug 8, 2020)

Great job. I was wondering what kind of bearing you have used on the wheel shaft? I was developing a machine more or less like the one you have. the ball bearings that I had implemented on the wheel shafts where deep groove ball bearings at first but did not work properly. later somebody told me that I would get better results using angular contact ball bearings since they bear higher speed. any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mirek111 (Aug 15, 2020)

nanotejarat said:


> Great job. I was wondering what kind of bearing you have used on the wheel shaft? I was developing a machine more or less like the one you have. the ball bearings that I had implemented on the wheel shafts where deep groove ball bearings at first but did not work properly. later somebody told me that I would get better results using angular contact ball bearings since they bear higher speed. any insight would be greatly appreciated.


I always use the cheapest bearings from Ebay, made in China.


----------

